#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Organic Chemistry: methane to macromolecules

## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Download Organic Chemistry: methane to macromolecules  by J.D. Roberts, R. Stewart, M.C. Caserio, In this book the authors have tried to color a noteworthy, relevant, and up-to-date image of chemistry whereas retentive the rigorous approach of the sooner books. The reader makes an exponent with the properties of some necessary organic compounds before dealing in associate degree open-ended manner with families of compounds-alkanes, alcohols, etc. an important stress on chemical analysis is preserved. the straightforward introduction to the topic and also the stress on connectedness, notably to living systems, ought to create the book appealing to the overall student.

*CONTENTS OF BOOK-*

Chapter I Introduction

Chapter 2 The C1 and C2 hydrocarbons

Chapter 3 Alkanes

Chapter 4 Alkenes

Chapter 5 Alkynes

Chapter 6 Bonding in conjugated unsaturatedsystems

Chapter 7 Isolation and identification oforganic compounds

Chapter 8 Nucleophilic displacement andelimination reactions

Chapter 9 Alkyl halides and organometalliccompounds

Chapter 10 Alcohols and ethers

Chapter 11 Aldehydes and ketones I.Reactions at the carbonyl group

Chapter 12 Aldehydes and ketones II.Reactions involving substituentgroups. Polycarbonyl compounds

Chapter 13 Carboxylic acids and derivatives

Chapter 14 Optical isomerism. Enantiomersand diastereomers

Chapter 15 Carbohydrates

Chapter 16 Organic nitrogen compounds

Chapter 17 Amino acids, proteins, and nucleicacids

Chapter 18 Enzymic processes and metabolism

Chapter 19 Organic compounds of sulfur,phosphorus, silicon and boron

Chapter 20 Arenes. Electrophilic aromaticsubstitution

Chapter 2I  Aryl halogen compounds. Nucleophilic aromatic substitution

Chapter 22 Aryl nitrogen compounds

Chapter 23 Aryl oxygen compounds

Chapter 24 Aromatic side-chain derivatives

Chapter 25 Heterocyclic compounds

Chapter 26 Photochemistry

Chapter 27 Cyclization reactions

Chapter 28 Polymers

Chapter 29 Some aspects of the chemistryof natural products





  Similar Threads: Practical Organic Chemistry organic chemistry by DALEY Organic Chemistry pdf Organic chemistry compounds.. Organic Chemistry Ebook

----------

